# South Jersey Surf Fishing



## job1954 (Sep 20, 2006)

New to the game. Been a freshwater guy all my life looking to expand the exitement. Anyone out there have any info on where on the Delaware side to go an find the fish. Heard about East Pont and Fortesque for beach and jetty action. Looking to get out this weekend so any info will be appreceated.:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Don't know too much*

About the delaware side, but Poverty Beach in Cape May is a good spot.


----------

